# Capita Totally FK'N Awesome V.S. Jones Mountain twin



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been on the 2012 TFA, I think they changed the core a bit in the newer models but from what I read it seems similar to the DBX I rode last year. TFA was too stiff for me, but neither of those boards are going to chatter on you.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I definitely felt a ton of chatter on last year Mountain Twin. It made for an extremely uncomfortable straight line.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice ride.... Have the new one this season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're looking in that 157ish range, the DBX is a much better board than the TFA. Same shape, but completely different core. So much more pop and liveliness. The TFA just feels like a dead plank in comparison.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> If you're looking in that 157ish range, the DBX is a much better board than the TFA. Same shape, but completely different core. So much more pop and liveliness. The TFA just feels like a dead plank in comparison.


I feel like a 159 fits free ride a little better. I don't really need MASSIVE pop for natural features and backcountry kickers.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> Nice ride.... Have the new one this season.


Thats the set up I was looking at bindings and all. Those are two really nice sticks.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Argo said:


> Nice ride.... Have the new one this season.


NICE
I'm going with BSOD/navigator..:laughat:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're mostly freeriding why not step up to the Flagship? That will certainly remedy the chatter.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> I feel like a 159 fits free ride a little better. I don't really need MASSIVE pop for natural features and backcountry kickers.


2cms isn't going to make any real difference. That pop also makes a big difference with rebound in and out of turns 

Nivek is right though, if you're looking at Jones and talking freeride, you're looking at the wrong board from them.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Failed to pull the trigger on the Jones Mountain Twin. Sorry now..


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

I really like carving on my 2013 TFA, its pretty stiff and feels locked in but doesnt make you pay the price. 

I only really love it on groomers or under a foot of pow. For the park and deep stuff doesnt excite me at all.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Argo said:


> Nice ride.... Have the new one this season.


Argo have you ridden previous seasons TFA's? How does it compare?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have ridden last years, I haven't ridden this new one yet.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> I feel like a 159 fits free ride a little better. I don't really need MASSIVE pop for natural features and backcountry kickers.


Ya don't need a twin for that either.

Twins are for park, pipe & hard pack.

Gimme something that looks like a rocket ship for powder.


TT


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Wasn't last year's TFA basically the same as the BSOD from the year before?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

no idea, I have not really looked at capita much until this season after riding a day last season on the TFA. I am getting the BSOD for my all-mountain board. The TFA is an early season board. I have ridden smokin up until this season and will still mix them in this season some too....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking at Capita's website, it definitely looks like they've revamped the TFA this year. Prior, it had a lot less bamboo than the DBX and carbon stringers vs. the basalt in the DBX. Looks like they've changed that for this year.

I never really understood the previous TFA. They already had the DBX using the same shape with much better guts. The DBX is poppy and lively while the TFA was just a dead plank. I always thought they should just make the TFA what the DBX is and let the 157 DBX carry the Brisse Volcom graphics. The biggest downside of the DBX IMO has always been the shitty Volcom graphics. I love my DBX, but the damn thing is hideous.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> If you're mostly freeriding why not step up to the Flagship? That will certainly remedy the chatter.


Landing switch on a flagship quickly leads to going over the bars.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Failed to pull the trigger on the Jones Mountain Twin. Sorry now..


What makes you say that?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Ya don't need a twin for that either.
> 
> Twins are for park, pipe & hard pack.
> 
> ...


Directional Twins are what the majority of pros ride like Travis Rice, Erik Jackson, Nico Muller. Pretty sure they know how to pick a board for the conditions.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

nsrider121 said:


> I really like carving on my 2013 TFA, its pretty stiff and feels locked in but doesnt make you pay the price.
> 
> I only really love it on groomers or under a foot of pow. For the park and deep stuff doesnt excite me at all.


Care to elaborate? I don't intend on using it in the park but for lighter powder days and on competition days. How does it handle shitty snow?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Never owned a Jones board. Gear Trade had one super cheap, looked waited seemed like an hour to buy! gone...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bamfboardman said:


> Directional Twins are what the majority of pros ride like Travis Rice, Erik Jackson, Nico Muller. Pretty sure they know how to pick a board for the conditions.


Though he doesn't ride and "C" or "B" profile or Magne, I do belive rice does ride the general shape of what is at retail, a twin. Same for E-Jack as far as I know. A lot of pros ride twins. Nico doesn't, but he never really did anyhow. And realistically, this is where the "well pro X rides this..." falls apart, as Signal Snowboards proved in the Pinewood Derby episode of ETT that pros can ride doors.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the "pros ride this" stuff just holds no water for me. Those guys can kill it on anything.

I do think the vast majority of riders would be better served on directional boards though. Unless you ride A LOT of switch, you'd probably be better off on a directional board. I probably ride less than 10% switch. I occasionally force myself to do a run or two switch just to keep in practice.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Though he doesn't ride and "C" or "B" profile or Magne, I do belive rice does ride the general shape of what is at retail, a twin. Same for E-Jack as far as I know. A lot of pros ride twins. Nico doesn't, but he never really did anyhow. And realistically, this is where the "well pro X rides this..." falls apart, as Signal Snowboards proved in the Pinewood Derby episode of ETT that pros can ride doors.


Rice is on his pro board which is a pro, E Jack is also is also on a twin. Sorry for that mistake. However Nico rides the flight Attendant which is a directional twin, DCP rides the PYL a directional twin. Bode Merrill is on the mans board, a directional twin. Pros can ride lots of sticks but what they chose to call their pro model or the board they ride holds a lot of sway.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, the "pros ride this" stuff just holds no water for me. Those guys can kill it on anything.
> 
> I do think the vast majority of riders would be better served on directional boards though. Unless you ride A LOT of switch, you'd probably be better off on a directional board. I probably ride less than 10% switch. I occasionally force myself to do a run or two switch just to keep in practice.


I have a directional board for powder and bigger venues but some type of twin is needed (in my opinion) for a true quiver.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> Landing switch on a flagship quickly leads to going over the bars.


What!?



Bamfboardman said:


> Rice is on his pro board which is a pro, E Jack is also is also on a twin. Sorry for that mistake. However Nico rides the flight Attendant which is a directional twin, DCP rides the PYL a directional twin. Bode Merrill is on the mans board, a directional twin. Pros can ride lots of sticks but what they chose to call their pro model or the board they ride holds a lot of sway.


Neither the Fligth Attendant nor really the PYL are directional twins. They are tapered directional boards.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Neither the Fligth Attendant nor really the PYL are directional twins. They are tapered directional boards.


They're pretty damn close to being twins.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> They're pretty damn close to being twins.


Don't want to argue, but no - and I have looked into both those decks.
Certainly not for the Flight Attendant which I looked at: 10mm taper and 3.5cm setback with a long nose, and directional flex. Burton calls the shape "directional" and the board an "alternative to more traditional twin shapes". Not very twin at all.
Have never tried the PYL but from researching it, I remember it had some tiny bit of taper and Yes called it directional and that "nose length outside of the effective edge is longer than the tail and the stance is set back".


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> I have a directional board for powder and bigger venues but some type of twin is needed (in my opinion) for a true quiver.


Meh, I ditched my last true twin about midway through last season. Might pick up another one at some point though. Never say never.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bamfboardman said:


> They're pretty damn close to being twins.


You're pretty damn close to being an idiot.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> You're pretty damn close to being an idiot.


Nivek darn close to being harsh... :whiteflag:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> Directional Twins are what the majority of pros ride like Travis Rice, Erik Jackson, Nico Muller. Pretty sure they know how to pick a board for the conditions.


If you can pull off inverted tricks & stomp the landings switch, in the backcountry?

Well then, by all means, you should get whatever the pros get.
They obviously know how to pick boards right?

Wait, why are you even here? If you can stomp shit like that?

Shouldn't you be in Alaska or some sweet place shooting right now?


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowDogWax said:


> Nivek darn close to being harsh... :whiteflag:


Dude has the attitude his statements are facts, they aren't. And he hasn't provided any beneficial information yet. I get short with people now.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> Don't want to argue, but no - and I have looked into both those decks.
> Certainly not for the Flight Attendant which I looked at: 10mm taper and 3.5cm setback with a long nose, and directional flex. Burton calls the shape "directional" and the board an "alternative to more traditional twin shapes". Not very twin at all.
> Have never tried the PYL but from researching it, I remember it had some tiny bit of taper and Yes called it directional and that "nose length outside of the effective edge is longer than the tail and the stance is set back".


You are correct. I have an Optimistic that doesn't have taper.

The PYL came from the Optimistic, they just added taper & called it the PYL.


TT


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Dude has the attitude his statements are facts, they aren't. And he hasn't provided any beneficial information yet. I get short with people now.


Sorry Nivek! Read all his post....:crazy2:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> You're pretty damn close to being an idiot.


If I'm an idiot then get the fuck off my thread. I didn't ask for you to come a douche everything up. I simply asked for opinions of people who have experience snowboarding, obviously the only experience you have is in being a colossal fuck face. You've probably never ridden either of the boards you're talking about because I've ridden both and they are very close to being a directional twin. Just because a board is tapered doesn't mean it can't be a twin. Pull you head out of your ass for a change.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> If you can pull off inverted tricks & stomp the landings switch, in the backcountry?
> 
> Well then, by all means, you should get whatever the pros get.
> They obviously know how to pick boards right?
> ...


I didn't realize that 5's are a trick only a pro can do. God I'm sure 9's must make a rider a god if he can land them.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Sorry Nivek! Read all his post....:crazy2:


Wow, you're statement are completely based off facts. Why don't you just jump in a sinking boat with Nivek. That'd be nice.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> Wow, you're statement are completely based off facts. Why don't you just jump in a sinking boat with Nivek. That'd be nice.


Landing switch on a flagship quickly leads to going over the bars.

Your words, Fact = Idiot


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Landing switch on a flagship quickly leads to going over the bars.
> 
> Your words, Fact = Idiot


I've ridden a flagship more than a few times and I've landed switch on it more than a few times. Maybe for you're godly riding skills you don't go over the bars, maybe the stance was too set back or maybe you're just stubborn its all besides the point. 
I DO NOT WANT A FLAGSHIP. 
I don't see how that's unreasonable for someone on this forum to not want a flagship. Everyone fucking loves them but they aren't what I personally want.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

There's a pretty good chance I've been snowboarding for longer than you've been alive.

I have close to 100 boards, right now as I type this.

Must have had more than 1000 boards in my life.

Please, tell me how it is again.


TT


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> There's a pretty good chance I've been snowboarding for longer than you've been alive.
> 
> I have close to 100 boards, right now as I type this.
> 
> ...


I have no doubt in my mind that's true. That doesn't take away from the fact that switch tricks aren't that difficult. You haven't offered me any real insight into my board situation other than telling me that I'm wrong and I need another type of board. Maybe instead you could tell me, in all snowboarding god wisdom, what board you think would suit the description I put forth.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> I've ridden a flagship more than a few times and I've landed switch on it more than a few times. Maybe for you're godly riding skills you don't go over the bars, maybe the stance was too set back or maybe you're just stubborn its all besides the point.
> I DO NOT WANT A FLAGSHIP.
> I don't see how that's unreasonable for someone on this forum to not want a flagship. Everyone fucking loves them but they aren't what I personally want.





Bamfboardman said:


> They're pretty damn close to being twins.





I have no doubt in my mind that's true. That doesn't take away from the fact that switch tricks aren't that difficult. You haven't offered me any real insight into my board situation other than telling me that I'm wrong and I need another type of board. Maybe instead you could tell me said:


> dumb & Bamfboardman IMH pretty close to being twins. :whiteflag:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> dumb & Bamfboardman IMH pretty close to being twins. :whiteflag:


You're an idiot. You're lack of insight proves it. You just troll like mad when in reality you have no idea what you're talking about. I get Pennsylvania is boring but find something better to do with your time.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that's true. That doesn't take away from the fact that switch tricks aren't that difficult. You haven't offered me any real insight into my board situation other than telling me that I'm wrong and I need another type of board. Maybe instead you could tell me, in all snowboarding god wisdom, what board you think would suit the description I put forth.


Fair enough, gimme a min.


TT


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Fair enough, gimme a min.
> 
> 
> TT


I do appreciate your willingness to handle this in an appropriate manor.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

October is the worst month for snowboarder PMS :whiteflag:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> You're an idiot. You're lack of insight proves it. You just troll like mad when in reality you have no idea what you're talking about. I get Pennsylvania is boring but find something better to do with your time.


Fair... PA is boring, Utah snow you got me... 

Give TT your weight, ride style, do any park, like to free-ride, or freestyle, ride switch. Then a better choice of boards can be made.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bamfboardman said:


> If I'm an idiot then get the fuck off my thread. I didn't ask for you to come a douche everything up. I simply asked for opinions of people who have experience snowboarding, obviously the only experience you have is in being a colossal fuck face. You've probably never ridden either of the boards you're talking about because I've ridden both and they are very close to being a directional twin. Just because a board is tapered doesn't mean it can't be a twin.


Looks like I struck a nerve. Bro, you came to us asking for help and then started telling us we were wrong when we tried to educate you. And actually yeah, a board being tapered basically removes all chance of it being a twin. That's kinda what twin means ya chotch. There's some fancy shaping to the Flight Attendant to make is what Burton calls their "balanced freeride geometry" that makes the inserts centered between the contact points. Of course it's still tapered, and the front contact point their using to say it's centered is actually where the rocker drops it back too. And you can quote that to Burton, as that's what JG the engineer told me 2 days ago when we were talking about profiles. Oh and he also said it's very much a directional board. Directional flex, directional shape, directional camber, taper. The PYL has the 10mm taper, directional camrock, and directional flex. Where in all of that is there any semblance of "twin". You want the PYL to be a directional twin? Fine, buy a Standard. True twin (sorta)? Greats. True Twin Flagship, closest thing is gonna be a Flow Blackout, maybe a Ride Machete GT, from everything I've ridden (which is a lot by the way).

Enjoy your search, I'll be riding 2016 before Christmas.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

You see, they're not identical twin tips, they are fraternal twin tips. So since they came out of the press at the same time, and even if they do not look like each other, or even have the same geometry, they're still "Twin Tips".


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> I do appreciate your willingness to handle this in an appropriate manor.


Ok. Here is how I see it.

You're not looking for anything specific in a board, you don't need a specialized board.

Any old board will do, especially if you know how to ride one.

Once you reach a certain level of ability, they're all the same.

I also never said any specific board was wrong for you either, I just said you don't need a twin & you don't.

I think your shopping method is weak, not your board selection.

I would look on Craigslist, find some cheap boards & do some research.
You should find something sweet for around $100 bucks.


TT


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> Just because a board is tapered doesn't mean it can't be a twin.


What??!?!?!? I guess the tip and tail can be fraternal twins right? :yahoo::yahoo:


----------

